# Uintas Echo Lake - ID fish



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Me and my wife decided to head up to the uintas Friday to do some fishing. We set out to echo lake because we haven't been there before and we were hoping the rough road would reduce some of the labor day weekend crowds. Unfortunately it rain almost the entire time and we didn't get as much fishing in as we hoped but I managed to land 8 nice little brook trout and one that I am not sure what it was. I caught all these fish on my new Allen fly rod and reel. 


















This is the one I am not sure about. As far as I know there are only brook trout and the rumored golden trout in Echo lake. This little guy was only about 7 inches. The pic is blurry because I was using my phone and I was trying to get it back in the water ASAP. The part marks make me think it might have been a little golden trout but what do you guys think?


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

That is a greenback cutthroat trout and furthermore it's endangered, thank you for releasing it back to the pond. You should probably contact the DWR about your find so they can investigate this rare find further.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Not a cutt. It didn't have the red gill slits below the jaw. Here is a pic from the other side of the fish.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

The first picture has the markings of a Golden Trout. They are usually a little more colorful though. I know Echo is suppose to have them in the lake.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its a five inch immature rainbow they all look like that. 

The cutthroat comment was a joke.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You may indeed have caught a golden, but I have to say that the picture is too blurry to be absolutely sure. The red on the belly is suggestive, as is the fin coloration, but it is quite pale and if you had caught that anywhere other than where you did, it would appear to be just another rainbow. :?:


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

The only thing that says golden to me is the red tinge on the undercarriage, but, as others have said, the photo makes it hard to tell. 

Call it a rainbow and you're right either way!


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Does Echo lake have rainbows?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Its a five inch immature rainbow they all look like that.
> 
> The cutthroat comment was a joke.


Yup.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't believe there are rainbows in Echo, but maybe there are. The red stripe along the bottom says golden. Their colors won't be as vivid, this time of year.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Its a five inch immature rainbow they all look like that.
> ...


I wasn't joking actually, from the first set of pictures it appears as just that, a greenback cutthroat, from the second picture supplied it appears it's a female golden trout. Also, premature cutthroat don't always have the tell-tale throat slash.

Heres a pic of a Greenback 









Heres a pic of a Golden 









After further inspection I do believe it is a golden.


----------

